# Photo Processing - what's the best work flow on a Mac?



## CanonFodder (Jan 13, 2009)

Having taken some photographs with my new Canon 1'''d SLR I am now confused as to what is the best method to view and correct them before printing.  Previously I have always shot to jpeg with my old Fuji but now I am a bit lost on all the apps I have got on my Mac.  I now wish to shoot to raw and make modifications and possibly save to jpeg if I need to save a copy. Then to print. I have always printed using Epson Photo Print, as my printer is an Epson Photo R36' and the results have been excellent so I would want to keep this quality.  The apps I have are,

iPhoto
Photoshop CS4 
Bridge CS4
Lightroom 2
Canon Image Browser
Digital Photo Pro
Epson Photo Print

Could anyone advise me as to a work flow that I can handle as a novice and the best apps to use for importing raw files, then for conversion and correction prior to printing. At the moment I am very confused!  It should be said that I have printed a test image direct from Lightroom and was not impressed with the quality as it did not compare with Epson.


----------



## Sid-EOS (Jan 13, 2009)

There is no "best" workflow on a Mac, we all have our different ways.

I would suggest that people post their workflow process, arguing who has the best workflow could be a bit lively/dangerous 

*A basic workflow for your Mac*

Use LR as the core, import from a card reader direct to LR, cull /reject unacceptable images and then keyword and process the remaining images. 
Use CS4 from the "edit in" menu option.
Use LR to print.

Ignore all the following - unless you have a specific reason to use them:
iPhoto
Bridge CS4
Canon Image Browser
Digital Photo Pro
Epson Photo Print


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 13, 2009)

Sid's option gets my vote too.  Although we might be slightly biased, being that we're a LR forum!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 13, 2009)

Printing from Lr, and the differences you'll encounter between raw and JPG, are not trivial tho'. Expect a bit of a learning curve; we'll be here to point the way.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jan 14, 2009)

I go with Sid and Brad. Otherwise, trash Lightroom and do as before. Count on us to help you.


----------



## Fevida (Jan 22, 2009)

Lightroom is a complete workflow-app by itself. With the exception of Photoshop (for more advanced retouching) you can essentially ditch the other apps. It will make your workflow more transparent. My only other advice would be to take care of your colormanagement (Spyder and profiles for your paper/printer) for the best printresults.


----------

